# Here it comes



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Suposed to get 6"-12" tonight. This is going to really put a wrinkle in my daily 4 mi. walk/run but snow shoveling/blowing burns lots of calories as well. Going out to put chains on the truck in case anybody absolutely needs to go somewhere.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I am waiting for it!!! After which I will be ready to review the 926038 pro 28.


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

Likewise, waiting to take my Platinum 30 out for her 1st spin.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I hope the 521is ready for a big test


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I hope the 521is ready for a big test


Yeh William. Me too. I haven't even gone out to look at it. But, I'm going to check that I have enough gas to keep her going. Will check everything out when I put the chains on. I'm baking some bread and just realized the oven was only on to 145° and it's supposed to be @ 375°. Now I have to wait and it's getting dark. But, it'll all work out.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Looking at 8-14" here in Western MA. Got the old Toro all gassed up and ready to go. It's funny my sister lives in the next town over Windsor MA and they get pounded! If I get 8" she will get 12-16" and she is only a few miles away. She has her own plow truck and a good size New Holland tractor with a rather large snowblower attachment.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Suposed to get 6"-12" tonight. This is going to really put a wrinkle in my daily 4 mi. walk/run but snow shoveling/blowing burns lots of calories as well. Going out to put chains on the truck in case anybody absolutely needs to go somewhere.


Not planning any stork runs, are ya Joe?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Blue Hill said:


> Not planning any stork runs, are ya Joe?


Well I don't know about *that,* Larry. Most of my neighbors are up in their 70's and 80's and even though they are in really good health I don't know about any of those old gals being in a motherly way. Actually, I somehow just feel a little responsibility for them even though it may just to fetch a jug of milk or something. I dunno...
I saw a U-Haul truck while I was out walking a few days ago and I noticed it had Saskatchewan on it's side and I thought about you and was wondering how much snow you've gotten this year, and how is your blower working so far?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

When we got 8" a few Weeks ago my 521e did good until it started raining and had no traction


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

The machine is working just fine thanks Joe. We've not had a whole lot of snow this winter deal with, so far. Totally the opposite of last winter. I seem to recall the last time you had a bad storm down your way, you were on stand-by for transporting your Reverend's wife who was in a family way. . That's why I was asking about stork runs.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> When we got 8" a few Weeks ago my 521e did good until it started raining and had no traction


Let some air out? Take some 3/4" sheet metal screws and stick them all over the tread knobs. But heck William, do you really need to blow the rain away?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Road already covered... Wasn't due to start till some time after 10:00 PM. Well, looks like it's going to be for real this time. I've been walking and lots of folks just did minimal shoveling and clearing the last snow and everything is frozen rock solid. They're going to have a dickens of a time trying to clear this 10" we're supposed to be getting.p


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I live right in the very middle of that whit area. We're gonna get hammered.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Blue Hill said:


> The machine is working just fine thanks Joe. We've not had a whole lot of snow this winter deal with, so far. Totally the opposite of last winter. I seem to recall the last time you had a bad storm down your way, you were on stand-by for transporting your Reverend's wife who was in a family way. . That's why I was asking about stork runs.


Ah, that's right! I forgot about her being ready to deliver. Dang I hate geezing. I just ain't that old to be losing my memory like that.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I can tell you are excited. I was just outside, the air is thick with moisture. I just now brought the one car I could into the garage. Put both blowers behind the car. I can just squeak them in and still close the garage door. Next year though I will need shed to put them in.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

docfletcher said:


> I can tell you are excited. I was just outside, the air is thick with moisture. I just now brought the one car I could into the garage. Put both blowers behind the car. I can just squeak them in and still close the garage door. Next year though I will need shed to put them in.


Me? Excited? No way! I don't like snowblowing. I wish I was really rich so I could pay someone while I sit inside and drink coffee and send out directions. I hang out in this forum because when I do need help lots of the guys in here all chime in with loads of good info and helpful hints. Lotta good guys in here. Snowblowing to me though, is a necessary evil.


----------



## beardown34 (Jan 22, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Yeh William. Me too. I haven't even gone out to look at it. But, I'm going to check that I have enough gas to keep her going. Will check everything out when I put the chains on. I'm baking some bread and just realized the oven was only on to 145° and it's supposed to be @ 375°. Now I have to wait and it's getting dark. But, it'll all work out.


i love how the east coast is preparing for end of times, and you are inside baking bread. must be an SBF member!


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Whoops I meant to say I can tell your real calm.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm right on the edge of this storm.. I will get 4-8 inches or nothing. I rather nothing but If it comes down I get to play with my snow blowers even more. I think this year I may need to actually change the oil before my regular yearly maintenance.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

They just upgraded us here in Western MA to 12-17" through Friday am. We shall see at times they are way off for us when they say 2-4" we get 8-10" then usually when they say 12+ we get 2-6". Weather man...Only job in the world that you can get 50% correct at still keep your job!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Let some air out? Take some 3/4" sheet metal screws and stick them all over the tread knobs. But heck William, do you really need to blow the rain away?


All my 521's have hard rubber tires, letting air out would be hard to do and I don't want to add studs


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

6-12 INCH'S HERE IN THE TWIN CITIES is a walk in the park. if we ever get a 25+ storm then everything shuts down


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Not all that much on the ground this mornjng. Here is the coming forecast though. They're still saying 6"-12".


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

It's just starting to intensify here in Brooklyn. They too are still calling for 6 to 10 inches here even though they are saying it is going to be mixed with sleet & rain then turning back to snow. What a mess this is going to be.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

looks like 8 to 9 inches already in Mullica Hill New Jersey. freezing rain right now going to turn back to snow later today. I may wait until tomorrow to blow snow, high winds right now.


----------



## beardown34 (Jan 22, 2014)

on the one hand, have fun you guys. on the other hand, stay safe!


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

Our news channels are showing some fairly funny car dancing going on on your freeways. We had a different storm, just as ugly but at -25 it's a flour storm. Give me our road conditions here every time. We get icy slop in late March though, but it's one shot before spring eases in. I pity you guys. How many BAD storms this winter?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Well Joe it's sunny and 21 and no snow falling


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Still talking up to about 17" here I just got in from snowblowing about 7"+ it's supposed to continue until aprox 11 am Friday. Glad to report my 19 year old Toro Powershift 1132 runs fantastic!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> Well Joe it's sunny and 21 and no snow falling


We got about 10" here William. Supposed to get more overnight. Wind is *howling* outside. The 2 Toro's both worked great and the man that bought the Ariens 522 is very happy with it's performance. Good day today.


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

Got the maiden voyage done and boy was it a great one. We got 10 inches here in Brooklyn NY mixed with sleet and rain making the snow very heavy but it was no match for the 2014 Platinum 30. We are suppose to get another 2 to 4 inches when the rain turns back over to snow tonight. 

Hope you all had a great safe day out there.

Even though I extremely happy with this machine and want to use it again I can wait till next year, I'm sick of this winter already.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

we have had a VERY busy snow season here in CT. We got at least 12 inches today and are expecting another 8 tonight. There is at least 3 feet of snow on the flat everywhere. They say NYC has had 51 inches to date this year. If that's the case, we are probably pushing 80 inches here north and east of the city.

I love the snow, and love using the blower. My 928 Honda is incredible.... picked a good year to get a new machine. We also completely overhauled my ariens 724 before this winter, and I used it at my brother in laws today to clear the 15 inches that fell in Huntington Ct today. That machine is about 15 years old and runs like a champ after the overhaul.... good as new actually, maybe better. The Tecumseh engine is very strong and could only be called an over achiever.

Great winter... on my fourth cord of hardwood and too many bottles of KELT to admit, lol. Hint... nothing goes better with a PADRON 1926 anniversary series than a half glass of KELT XO.


----------

